

New two player glitch discovered in original Super Mario Bros. - officialjunk
http://www.complex.com/video-games/2014/06/new-secret-discovered-in-original-super-mario-bros

======
rzimmerman
Quick summary is Luigi dies (hit by a hammer) while a beanstalk is about to
grow in 5-2. Mario then spawns back in 1-2 and the beanstalk is there.

------
officialjunk
Skip to 2:40 in the video to see the interesting part.

